# Custom Zip-Loc for Cameras and hand helds.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Cameras, cell phones, hand held GPS units and hand held radios take a beating from spray and dunkings. This is especially true for these items aboard kayaks.

Here is a way to make custom Zip-Loc bags for your valuable electronic items. 

One rule of thumb: When it comes to bags, thicker is better because it gives more abrasion resistance so it will last longer. One caution here, though: If you plan to use your electronics while still in the bag (really good idea in a yak) make sure you can operate knobs and dials and see the display well enough in the bag you choose.

The bag I am showing in the attached photo is 5 mil thickness. Yes, it is a little stiff. I sized the bag to allow a decent air space for floatation plus enough slack to operate the on/off/squelch/volume controls.

Place your equipment in the bag where controls can be used and where the screen is most visible. Leave enough slack so you can manipulate switches and, if you want floatation, leave extra room for air space. (I like to use as little of the ZIP portion of the bag as possible to minimize the possibility of water inleakage.) Cut the bag as needed.

Seal the cut portions of the bag using a bag sealer. Reinforce the seams using DUCT TAPE.

Large, heavy duty bags aren't cheap but you can often make several bags out of one large bag.

Take a look!










Another plus for these bags. If you use them for radios and cell phones, you can talk right through them. This eliminates wind noise if you are outside.


----------

